# Favorite Video Game Character



## machomuu (Aug 30, 2011)

The title says it all, who's your favorite video game character?


----------



## Scott-105 (Aug 30, 2011)

This is such a lame answer...but Link. Gotta love him.


----------



## Gabbynaruto (Aug 30, 2011)

I can't choose between Neku, Samus and Link...


----------



## naved.islam14 (Aug 30, 2011)

STH


----------



## emigre (Aug 30, 2011)




----------



## Lube_Skyballer (Aug 30, 2011)

Tingle! Tingle! Kooloo-Limpah!


----------



## SinHarvest24 (Aug 30, 2011)

Some of them who is carved into my memory forever~


Zack Fair+Cloud Strife

Vivi

Neku

KOS-MOS


There's more. I need to go through my list of completed games to jog my memory.


----------



## cosmiccow (Aug 30, 2011)

...and Koppa






from Shiren the Wanderer


----------



## BoxmanWTF (Aug 30, 2011)

isn't it obvious? SONIC THE HEDGEHOG!


----------



## 4-leaf-clover (Aug 30, 2011)

uuuuuh CLOVER!!


----------



## xist (Aug 30, 2011)

Couldn't give an absolute favourite but one who i really liked, and who made the game more fun for me, was Jack Russell -


----------



## Gahars (Aug 30, 2011)

Two off of the top of my head...



Spoiler









And...








Though with Varric, it's kind of a toss up between him, Garrus, and Wrex. All good in my book.


----------



## Dingoo-fan 32 (Aug 30, 2011)

Zero


----------



## Ikki (Aug 30, 2011)

Riku, Forte.EXE (or call it Bass, WUTEVAZ), GLaDOS


----------



## machomuu (Aug 30, 2011)

Ikki said:
			
		

> Riku, Forte.EXE (or call it Bass, WUTEVAZ), GLaDOS


----------



## Balee56 (Aug 30, 2011)

Travis Touchdown


Spoiler










Sonic


Spoiler










Zero


Spoiler


----------



## BoxmanWTF (Aug 30, 2011)

4-leaf-clover said:
			
		

> uuuuuh CLOVER!!


----------



## PeregrinFig (Aug 30, 2011)

One of these two.


----------



## Ikki (Aug 30, 2011)

SonicXXXthehedgehog said:
			
		

> 4-leaf-clover said:
> 
> 
> 
> > uuuuuh CLOVER!!


----------



## BoxmanWTF (Aug 30, 2011)

Ikki said:
			
		

> SonicXXXthehedgehog said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Aug 30, 2011)

Spoiler












You guys have a girly taste in video game characters.

EDIT: Except for Gahars.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Aug 30, 2011)

Badass red-headed FemShep for the win.


----------



## Nujui (Aug 30, 2011)




----------



## mew2ds (Aug 30, 2011)

Spoiler










MEGAMAN!!!


----------



## AceWarhead (Aug 30, 2011)

343 Guilty Spark from halo, he's so freaky...


----------



## felixsrg (Aug 30, 2011)

Spoiler











From Rune Factory 1 and Rune Factory Frontier, I just love those games.


----------



## Wizerzak (Aug 30, 2011)




----------



## Byronic Hero (Aug 30, 2011)

*&*






I just can't choose between the two.


----------



## nythu123 (Aug 30, 2011)

SLY COOPER, Sonic, Kirby, and Megaman-from battle network!


----------



## Hells Malice (Aug 31, 2011)

hmm. I'll cheat and do two.

Favorite hero, Yuri Lowell.

Favorite villain is easily Selvaria Bles. She is made from 100% win.


----------



## DroRox (Aug 31, 2011)

Tie Between 
*Tetra* from The Zelda series.
*Link* from the Zelda series.
*Protoman* from the Zelda series.
Protoman wins by a tiny bit though. I love his story. The tragic nature of his story is awesome.


----------



## signz (Aug 31, 2011)

Hmm... Can't decide between:
- Ryu (Breath of Fire 3 and 4)
- Zero (Megaman Zero)
- Zack (FF7)
- Ark (Terranigma)

But I think, it's Ryu (I just love BoF), although... Terranigma is my all-time favorite game...
ARGH, too much pressure!
/me explodes


----------



## Gahars (Aug 31, 2011)

Oh God, how did I forget Sgt. Cortez?






_Time to split!_ Seriously, I love TimeSplitters.


----------



## Saken (Aug 31, 2011)

Spoiler


----------



## T-hug (Aug 31, 2011)

Spoiler










Yojimbo from FFX, this guy is bad ass! One hit kill ANYTHING!
If the enemy is lame he sends out his dog to do the job.


----------



## wrettcaughn (Aug 31, 2011)

Commander Shepard and Alucard


----------



## rock7 (Aug 31, 2011)

Sonic the hedgehog

Shadow the hedgehog(sonic series)

Zero(Megaman Zero)

Link(zelda series)

Samus(metroid series)


----------



## someonewhodied (Sep 1, 2011)

V-13 (Blazblue), Mia (FE9/10), Kos-Mos (Xenosaga), Dizzy (Guilty Gear), Patchoulli (Touhou), 
Sakuya (Touhou)


----------



## Nah3DS (Sep 1, 2011)

Guybrush Threepwood
[youtube]L17pDWzsv_0[/youtube]


----------



## celeron53 (Sep 1, 2011)

Frog from Chrono Trigger or Phoenix Wright from the Ace Attorney series.
Both are from great games and each have their own epic theme song!


----------



## koimayeul (Sep 2, 2011)

Sephiroth has my vote for his badass attitude
I like Cecil in FF 4 for the duality in his persona
Speaking of Persona, i got a crush on Chie chan

That's all coming to me for now


----------



## prowler (Sep 2, 2011)

Spoiler: 1













Spoiler: 2













Spoiler



[title:


----------



## Blaze163 (Sep 2, 2011)

Dunno if I can narrow it down to just one, so here's my top five.

- Kei Nagase, Ace Combat Squadron Leader/Unsung War. A support character who is actually worth having around. She gets her fair share of kills, she's great at watching your back, and like the other wingmen she has depth, she feels like a person instead of just a faceless drone like most AI support characters.

- Tifa Lockheart. To me the most noteworthy FF7 character, especially on second playthroughs. When you know what went wrong with Cloud, a lot of what Tifa says early on is nowhere near as innocent as it first seemed. She knew all along that something was up. You can see her struggle to bring the real Cloud back right from the first time you meet her. A great character, with great depth and personality.

- Shepherd, Mass Effect series. Doesn't matter what setting Shepherd has, he or she is an uncompromising badass every step of the way through this incredible series. Such a great character that I've played through both games several times to fully explore every possible aspect of both male and female variations. 

- Glados, Portal. Simply one of the funniest things I have ever seen. The bizarre stuff she says is so great I have a sound clip of her set as my text message tone. There are so many hilarious quotes from Glados that I can't even pick just one. So go look on Youtube for them.

- Lenneth Valkyrie. Strong, deadly, and yet relatable. She develops from being a totally one-dimensional lackey of Odin to being the Lord of All Creation. That's some pretty epic development there. And she does it by kickin' ass and takin' names in that awesome blue armour, wings glowing, summoning giant spears to impale you through the face.


----------



## Magsor (Sep 11, 2011)

I would have to say *Sora* there something that turns me when i think of KH.


----------

